# Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?



## Philipp_do (15. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe noch ein zelt hier, wo man die Kabinen einzeln einhängen muss, man kann es aber auch ohne aufbauen, hat also keinen Boden, darf man das dann aufstellen? Will zum Rhein fahren.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Merlinrs (15. März 2005)

*AW: Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?*

also in Brandenburg ist es so das der Wetterschutz keinen Boden in gedeckter Farbe und nicht größer als für 2 Personen ist und darf nicht länger als 12 stunden stehen.Also mal ein blaues Aldizelt und denn Boden rausschneiden und eine woche aufbauen ist nicht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. März 2005)

*AW: Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?*

Nein, darf man nicht überall aufstellen. Gesetzlich wichtig ist die Zweckbestimmung. Sprich für was es der auffassung des Ordnungsbeamten nach gedacht ist.

Hat der die Auffassung, dass es über einen notwendigen und immer erlaubten Wetterschutz hinausgeht, dann Hast Du das Problem, dem Richter begreiflich zu machen, dass es nur ein wetterschutz ist. Das ist erstens ein teurer spass in der beweispflicht zu sein, und zweitens wohl auch unmöglich, wenn in das teil schon mehrere Schlafkabinen passen.

Also besser in der Grösse auch beschränken, und den lagerplatz auch beschränkt und aufgeräumt halten. Wer Schwenkgrill, Luftmatratze  und Kühlbox aufbaut, der sieht mehr nach Camping aus, auch wenn er nur nen schirmzelt hat.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Philipp_do (15. März 2005)

*AW: Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Das Zelt ist zwar blau, dennoch nicht von Aldi sondern n gutes SAM Zelt. Ist dann wohl ungeeignet, werde also nur den schirm aufbauen und wenns dunkel ist n anderes Zelt, was vor sonnenaufgang wieder eingepackt ist.

Nachts wird sich ja wohl eher selten jemand zu einem verirren.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Seelachs (15. März 2005)

*AW: Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?*

Servus,
bei uns ist Zelten generell verboten.
Zelte ohne Boden wird bei uns nicht als Zelt angesehen, sondern nur als Wetterschutz und ist erlaubt.
Ich denke mal es ist am besten, wenn du dich vorher bei den zuständigen Behörden oder Vereine befragst wie ihre Auflagen sind.


----------



## Gast 1 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?*

Für mich sind Zelte, die so groß sind, daß man darin übernachten könnte, fehl am Platz.
In der Brandung kommt man bis zur Morgendämmerung sowieso kaum zum schlafen und tagsüber im Zelt schlafen, ist eigendlich campen.

Ein kleines Zelt als Wetterschutz reicht an der Küste vollkommen aus.

Anders sieht es sicherlich bei Karpfenansitzen mit elektronischen Bissanzeigern aus.
Da kann man auch mal einnicken. Der Anzeiger wird einen schon wecken.


----------



## Pilkman (15. März 2005)

*AW: Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?*



			
				Philipp_do schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe noch ein zelt hier, wo man die Kabinen einzeln einhängen muss, man kann es aber auch ohne aufbauen, hat also keinen Boden, darf man das dann aufstellen? ...



Das klingt wie ein klassisches Tunnelzelt mit heftigsten Familienausmaßen, wenn sogar einzelne Kabinen zur Ausstattung gehören.

Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich es eher vermeiden, so ein Teil beim Angeln aufzustellen, außer Du angelst von einem Privatgrundstück hinunter. Wie Holger schon sagte, der äußere Schein wird durch den fehlenden Boden und die Kabinen nicht geändert und der sagt bei so einem Riesenfamilientunnel ganz eindeutig: Campingzelt. Das Merkmal "ohne Boden" dient genau genommen auch in den seltensten Fällen als Unterscheidung, ob nun ein Wetterschutz oder ein Zelt aufgestellt wurde.

Mit einem großen Schirm bist Du auch gut geschützt und eindeutig auf der sichereren Seite, wenn es zu Kontrollen kommen sollte. #6


----------



## Kurzer (15. März 2005)

*AW: Dürfen ZElte ohne Boden immer Aufgebaut werden?*

Ich habe so ein Wetterschutz von Askari. Kein Schirm, sondern so ein Ding mit 4 Ständern aus Gummi. Platz für zwei Stühle und super Standfest. Bisher hab ich mit diesem Ding noch nirgendwo Probleme bekommen.

Gruß


----------

